# California gets mean......



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Hope you all had a great christmas and have a very happy new year.

Well I thought I would start this year as I mean to go on and give you the best of the best in car enhancement services.


















































































































































































































































































Thank You

Robbie


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

:argie::argie: lovely work !


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome as always Robbie :thumb:


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks amazing Robbie:thumb:


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks even better :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stealth matte black 599 stunning


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Stealth matte black 599 stunning


except it's a California Derek mate :lol:

looks good in matte black though!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> except it's a California Derek mate :lol:
> 
> looks good in matte black though!


Should have gone to spec savers:thumb:
I would still have one


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

wow was expecting not to like it in matt black but looks stunning


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

does the guy support everton mate


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

such a beautifiull car


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Lovely finish Robbie, looks stunning!!

Kev


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Just waiting to order some new rims for it :argie:


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

What a car!

Can I ask, how long does the process take?

Also, I have seen cars wrapped in a colour other than the original colour - therefore car is not as on log book - does this have to be amended or am just confusing myself?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Please can you stop posting these awesome pics up as it depressing lol

Great work by the way and looks even better


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

explorer said:


> What a car!
> 
> Can I ask, how long does the process take?
> 
> Also, I have seen cars wrapped in a colour other than the original colour - therefore car is not as on log book - does this have to be amended or am just confusing myself?


You only need to declaire it to your insurer as if the car is stolen they know what colour car they are looking for.
DVLA do not need to know as its classed as a temp. colour change.



danwel said:


> Please can you stop posting these awesome pics up as it depressing lol
> 
> Great work by the way and looks even better


Sorry :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Robbie


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing, always fascinated in the results done by this


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

twitchDC5 said:


> Amazing, always fascinated in the results done by this


As your local you could popover on wednesday and see it in the flesh if you like along with another that I am detailing :thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> As your local you could popover on wednesday and see it in the flesh if you like along with another that I am detailing :thumb:


Thanks for the offer but I'm sadly working flat out this week, if the offer still stands I wouldn't mind seeing how or the results later in the year?


----------



## Mr bean (Aug 20, 2012)

Always fabulous work Magic


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That is Magically Mean ..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers guys.

I have another California in at the moment that is just being detailed and a photoshoot of both cars tomorrow pm so will get pics up soon.

Robbie


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Not a massive fan of matt finishes but that actually looks cool. Top work from a master wrapper:thumb:


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

as much as i love a wrapped ferrari i think it just looks that little better with shiny glossy paintwork!


----------

